# Verifizierung bei Prepaid Aktivierung



## Kreisler4 (22 März 2017)

Angeblich sollte doch eine verifizierung mit Ausweis beim Prepaid Kauf stattfinden.
konnte aber gestern das starter set ohne alles an der aldi kasse kaufen


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2017)

... und aktivieren?


----------



## BenTigger (22 März 2017)

geht auch ohne Ausweis. Es muss nur eine gültige Adresse eingetragen werden. Hab ich letzte Woche gemacht. Nur war das nicht meine Adresse. Etwas Später war die Karte dann freigeschaltet.


----------

